# Amplificador de audio clase D con TDA7490



## SKYFALL (Feb 15, 2011)

arme este amplificador clase D y me parecio muy interesante la forma como trabaja y la baja disipacion de calor trabajando a buen volumen. les dejo el pdf para montar en 2 configuraciones, trabaja muy bien.


----------



## tatajara (Feb 15, 2011)

Parece bueno jeje
Cuando este en la otra máquina lo abro y le echo una mirada, se ve interesante
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> arme este amplificador clase D y me parecio muy interesante la forma como trabaja y la baja disipacion de calor trabajando a buen volumen. les dejo el pdf para montar en 2 configuraciones, trabaja muy bien.




Parece interesante, contanos, con que voltaje lo estas usando? Estero o Bridge?
el pcb que usaste es el del datasheet?


----------



## tatajara (Feb 15, 2011)

Exactamente eso me olvide de preguntar
Consumo
Potencia, está en el datasheets

Saludos


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 15, 2011)

si lo tengo en BTL con fuente dual de +/- 20vdc a 3amp


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Que diseño de pcb usas?


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 15, 2011)

en el pdf esta el diagrama del pcb, se usa en estereo o en puente el mismo pcb


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> en el pdf esta el diagrama del pcb, se usa en estereo o en puente el mismo pcb




Ok, gracias por los datos,


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 16, 2011)

voy a diseñar una pcb mas sencilla y de 1 sola capa para usarlo en modo puente.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2011)

Quisiera saber si ustedes tienen facilidad de conseguir estos integrados, porque de no ser asi se complicaria la prueba del circuito, 

Saludos.


----------



## moczetineb77 (Jun 8, 2011)

hola alguien tiene el pbc(en pdf) en una sola capa por favor


----------



## Mslbrll (Jun 8, 2011)

me parece mucho 1% a 10% de TDH


----------



## Tavo (Feb 16, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> PD: Tengo tres chips TDA7490 (25+25W clase D) que la gente de ST me envió para evaluar, pero no he tenido tiempo de hacer el PCB





			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Yo solo quería evaluar que tal son para HiFi, por que tengo algunas reservas sobre estos amplificadores. Bueno...no sobre los amplis en sí, sino con el nivel de EMI que generan y desparraman por todas partes...



Estaba buscando información sobre nuevos integrados TDA de ST Microelectronics; yo recuerdo un post donde vos comentabas sobre unos nuevos amplificadores integrados de la serie TDA... y recuerdo que dabas unos datos y estabas bastante asombrado... Pero estuve buscando mucho por el foro y no encontré el post... 

Entonces me encontré con esto. Tu comentario sobre los TDA7490 que tenías... resaltando que son amplificadores clase D, me interesó la idea de pedir Samples, pero antes me puse a observar "apenas" la hoja de datos, muy por arriba... Lo que me dejó muy decepcionado. 

Apenas empezamos leemos 25 + 25W OUTPUT POWER: RL = 4/8Ω; *THD= 10%...*
Y ahí la embarraron. 

Lo que no entiendo, es que en teoría deberían ser de muy alta calidad... ya que son clase D!
Bueno, me quedo con mis serias dudas sobre estas cosas nuevas.

Viendo el gráfico de distorsión vs. output power, vemos que todo sigue empeorando, porque si observamos la curva, vemos que la potencia real con baja distorsión son 15W con THD 0,1%... después de eso se dispara la THD para arriba como un misil... 

Bueno, la conclusión que saco de todo esto, es que para mi estas innovaciones no tienen ningún sentido, porque para tener un amplificador así, mejor armamos dos clásicos y viejos TDA2050 y son mucho mejores, en calidad y precio... 

Desde ya, me parece que el TDA7490 no es indicado ni ahí para aplicaciones Hi-Fi...

A ver que piensan ustedes.

Saludos.

PS: Me interesaba esto de los amplificadores "nuevos" digamos, porque en teoría, con la avanzada tecnología que hay hoy en día... deberían fabricar cosas mucho mejores...
Estoy por recibir unos LM4780... cosas como esas dan gusto armar, amplificadores con calidad de sonido y compactos...  Sin escucharlo sonar, ya puedo decir que el chip es Hi-Fi por donde lo mires... Son dos LM3886 en una misma cápsula, ideal para un ampli estéreo de buena potencia y DECENTE.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2012)

No entiendo cual es el problema de la distorsión  
La medición al 10% de THD es una norma que no representa ninguna aplicación real y solo sirve para ver la capacidad de manejo de potencia del chip. Por otra parte, con una señal que tenga un rango dinámico de 10dB o más no vas a poder poner el ampli a mas de 2W si esperás no tener recorte y distorsión apreciable, y en esa zona la THD es del orden del 0.1%
Por último, este chip no está diseñado para HiFi pura, sino para aplicaciones en TV y equipos de audio hogareños de medio pelo o un poco más, así que esos valores de THD y potencia son 100% adecuados al uso que está previsto darles.
Que te quede claro: clase D NO SIGNIFICA HiFi! Clase D significa Alto Rendimiento y nada más. Para lograr HiFi hay que aplicar otras técnicas complementarias, y aún así la presencia de la portadora modulada agrega componentes de distorsión importantes... aunque no se escuchen.

Esto no es cuestión de "que piensan ustedes". Esto es cuestión de entender las especificaciones del desarrollador...y eso está en el datasheet.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

Muy en lo cierto Ezavalla, presenta una distorsion normal para este tipo de chip, pero sigue siendo bueno para aplicaciones de consumo.


----------



## dinod (May 25, 2012)

Es un modelo muy practico.. gracias


----------



## Copi (Nov 14, 2012)

Muy bueno, habrá que probarlo y ver quien tiene razón 

Gracias por el aporte!


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 10, 2013)

Bueno, pronto publicare una evaluation board single side para que lo puedan ensayar, tiene buen rendimiento y se puede controlar adecuadamente para recibir la mejor respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## chugus (Abr 27, 2013)

Hola, ya que reavivaste el post te hago una pregunta. En el PDF figuran los valores de los filtros LC para conexión sobre una carga de 8Ohm, quisiera saber como recalcularlos para una carga de 4Ohm.

Un saludo!


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 27, 2013)

Lo vas a utilizar en Single End o en modo BTL?


----------



## chugus (Abr 28, 2013)

Me imagino que me estas preguntando si lo voy a usar en estéreo 2x25w o en puente mono 1x50w??? Si esa es la pregunta lo voy a usar en mono y pretendo sacarle unos 30w para un subwoofer que se le quemó la placa y solo me quedó la caja y el parlante y como tenía un clase d lo voy a reemplazar por uno parecido...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 28, 2013)

Si lo vas a utilizar en mono BTL debes usar un altavoz de 8 Ohm, solo se puede utilizar 4 Ohm cuando se usa el amplificador en la configuracion estereo.


----------



## chugus (Abr 28, 2013)

El altavoz que tiene la caja es de 6ohm como hago entonces?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 28, 2013)

Si la impedancia del altavoz se reduce, la reactancia de la bobina se debe incrementar, para compensar el valor alterado.

Si te das cuenta para un altavoz de 8 Ohm se usan dos bobinas de 30uH, las dos suman una de 60 uH y el producto de estas con la impedancia del altavoz da un total de 480; ahora si dividimos este valor en el valor que tiene tu altavoz, que es de 6 Ohm nos da un resultado de 80uH y como son dos bobinas serian dos de 40uH.

Es solo para ilustrar lo que necesitas, no es un método oficial para determinar la reactancia de estas bobinas ante diferentes valores de carga en los altavoces.


----------

